# [Xfce] Gestion des thèmes cassée (résolu)

## Fenril

Salut à tous,

J'ai un souci sur un de mes posts avec Xfce, j'avais fait des tests de changement de thème. J'ai aussi tester un programme qui permet de changer finement le thème de décoration des fenêtres. Je ne me souviens plus trop lequel mais je crois que ça doit être gtk-theme-switch. Malheureusement, cela a cassé la gestion des thèmes de Xfce, maintenant lorsque je vais dans Xfce > Paramètres > Apparence, lorsque je choisis un autre thème cela ne change pas totalement l'apparence, les widgets changent parfois de couleur ou de forme, mais pas tous. J'ai testé sous un autre utilisateur, je n'ai pas ce problème. Si je supprime le ~/.config, cela ne change rien au problème.

Une idée pour régler le problème ? Merci.Last edited by Fenril on Mon Jan 04, 2010 2:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, il faut supprimer plusieurs autres répertoires "pointés", mais je ne les connais pas par coeur.

----------

## Fenril

Je n'ai pas cherché longtemps, je suis pas bien réveillé pour la rentrée  :Laughing:  ... Désolé de la création de ce topic  :Confused: 

Solution :

```
rm -f ~/.gtkrc-2.0
```

----------

